# My Toys



## cobra428 (Apr 7, 2009)

Here goes nothing, My first picture attempt
Little Machine shop Horiz Stirling









Pip-Squeek
Little Mach Shop Plans by Bill Rienhart (also does the Panther)
And she needs a coat of protective oil (amazing what pictures see!!!)




PM Reaserch #3




Ridder Ericson from Myers Engine Works Castings 1/8 scale




Hopfully it works
Tony


----------



## mklotz (Apr 7, 2009)

If you put the "IMG" code from the page into your post, the picture will show up here without the need for the viewer to click on the link.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Apr 7, 2009)

Very, very nice Tony! Top notch workmanship! :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: 

A bow for each one!

There all beautiful and I really like the uniqueness of "Pip Squeak",

is that your own design, and can I get the plans?".Pretty please! ;D

-MB


----------



## cobra428 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks MB
I working on get the photos to show on the post as Marv said


----------



## cobra428 (Apr 7, 2009)

MB
I got the plans from littlemachineshop.com about $10 Bill Rienhart design. He just gives you the basics for the uprights and says Have Fun!
TonyR


----------



## Metal Butcher (Apr 7, 2009)

cobra428  said:
			
		

> MB
> I got the plans from littlemachineshop.com about $10 Bill Rienhart design. He just gives you the basics for the uprights and says Have Fun!
> TonyR



Well.. Thanks for replying to my post anyway. I checked out the site.

I don't mean to nit pick, but....

Quote from their web site: The Pip-Squeak was designed to be a very first, easy to build engine.

A VERY first engine, easy to build, with out complete plans? ???

Sounds like fun! :big:

You deserve the Karma point for building it!

-MB


----------



## cobra428 (Apr 7, 2009)

MB
Thanks for the Karma!
TonyR


----------



## ksouers (Apr 7, 2009)

Cobra,
Re: showing rust.
I've found that my camera seems to be a bit sensitive to red. Pictures will show rust that is not visible to the naked eye. I've got pictures that look like my X2 mill has been sitting at the bottom of the ocean for a couple years, but when you look at in real life it's quite bright and shiny.

By the way, very beautiful work done! They all look great!

Kevin


----------



## seagar (Apr 7, 2009)

Beautiful work,thanks for shareing. :bow: :bow: :bow:


Ian.(seagar)


----------



## Jeff02 (Apr 7, 2009)

I second SEAGER, Nice work!


----------



## IronHorse (Apr 7, 2009)

I like the Ericson, got to build one of those some day


----------



## rake60 (Apr 7, 2009)

Cool Toys! :bow:

Rick


----------



## cobra428 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Everyone, next I will have to show the work(s) in progress photos.
Till Then :bow:
Tony


----------



## Maryak (Apr 8, 2009)

Tony,

Better late than never - :

Congratulations on a great set of "Toys."

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## oldiron64 (Apr 10, 2009)

nice work :bow: I really like those Ridders.


----------

